# Blue Eyes?



## Rachel Peters (Aug 9, 2018)

I have just adopted a German Shepherd Mix with two gorgeous blue eyes. She is 10 weeks old and there is no sign of them turning another color. Do you think her eyes will change colors? There isn’t a hint of any other color coming in.


----------



## debr1776 (Feb 4, 2018)

She's a cutie! I've never seen such vivid blue eyes on a dog before. I don't know if the color is permanent, but plenty of huskies have blue eyes for life, so maybe some husky heritage is the source of your pup's amazing eye color. Enjoy her!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Those won't change- she's going to be blue-eyed for life. She's beautiful.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What a pretty face!I don't know if they'll stay or not though.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Those look distinctly blue and not the blue young puppies usually have. That blue looks like it will stick around. She is gorgeous.


----------

